# Feuerwiderstand für Gruul



## Magoonzy (15. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich soll in unserer Gilde den Tankmage spielen und stehe nun vor dem Problem der Auswahl des richtigen Equipments.
Wieviel Feuerwiderstand benötige ich um zumindest ab und wann Feuerangriffen zu widerstehen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

LG
Mag


----------



## Soulii (16. Juli 2008)

Magoonzy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich soll in unserer Gilde den Tankmage spielen und stehe nun vor dem Problem der Auswahl des richtigen Equipments.
> Wieviel Feuerwiderstand benötige ich um zumindest ab und wann Feuerangriffen zu widerstehen?
> ...




0 , null , nix , 11+k hp und hitcap mehr brauchste net


----------



## Apfelbrot (16. Juli 2008)

Soulii schrieb:


> 0 , null , nix , 11+k hp und hitcap mehr brauchste net



So is


----------



## Avida (16. Juli 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=49919

dumdumdidum... Hatte dieselbe Frage gestellt :>


----------



## Magoonzy (16. Juli 2008)

Hm danke.
Aber von Gruul mal abgesehen. Wieviele Resi-Points benötigt man?

LG
Mag


----------



## Sleepysimon (17. Juli 2008)

Keinen einzigen ^^


----------



## mofsens (17. Juli 2008)

verpeil nur den zauberraub nich hehe


----------

